# Antique shop find



## Tony14 (Nov 25, 2008)

Picked this guy up for $25 at an antique shop yesterday...pretty much attic mint with a slight bit of corosion on the token. ITs a quart fountain city dairy Which was in fond du lac from about 1915-1933. And its a rare one.


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 25, 2008)

heres the token side.


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 25, 2008)

and heres where i need some help. Ive never seen a cover like this on a milk before. It looks like aluminum and has a little hook thing on each side. The top is stamped A&M Spec. Co. Boscobel Wis. Patent Pending. Anyone ever see anything like this?


----------



## cobaltbot (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice, never seen a token milk before. Creamtops were also pat'd in 1925.


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 25, 2008)

thanks for the comment cobaltbot. This one comes in quart, pint and 1/2 pint sizes as well as an extremely rare cottage cheese jar with the token. I was lucky enough to dig at least one of every variation but the cottage cheese and pint were when i first started digging and i sold them both for next to nothing [] Ive never seen either of them since. I now own 2 quarts and 2 half pints.


----------



## treasurekidd (Nov 25, 2008)

That's an awesome bottle! I've seen similar tin caps like that one, but I've never seen a bottle with a token molded into it like that. That's sweet, and it's even better that it's a local bottle. Nice find!!


----------



## Stardust (Nov 25, 2008)

nice find Tony....love antique shops.....[] hey enjoy the holiday!


----------



## beendiggin (Nov 25, 2008)

Very cool, Tony.  That is unusual with a token. I don't know a lot about milks but I like the variety.


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys! there is one more from wisconsin that has a token in it and thats got a baby on the token! That ones a little more rare than this though []. These are the only milk bottles that i keep(unless i double up). I sell the rest that i get.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 26, 2008)

hi tony,  really nice bottle, don't have any thing like that around here, that i know of.  nice to get some rare ones.   good luck,  rhona


----------



## Tony14 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Rhona! 

 I just googled the patent info for the token for anyone whos interested []
http://www.google.com/patents?id=iNJrAAAAEBAJ&pg=PA1&dq=milk+bottle&rview=1&source=gbs_selected_pages&cad=0_1#PPA1,M1


----------

